# Hello All. Me need small information for ...



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

The help in a finding of this information is necessary to me 
The information on those to management characteristics третего mechanics on vessel AXEL MAERSK now Jolly Nero
. Model of water-desalinating installation. Who that knows the information on етому to a question if yes that tell or tell where ето it is possible to read.


----------



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

And if easy that all that касаетца posts of the second and third mechanic on management 
The information on marks and types of devices is necessary
Diesel engines 
Separators 
Water-desalinating installation 
Copper
Compressors


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I should think that someone in the crew will have knowledge of the AXEL MAERSK or after she was fitted in 1984 with the forepart of and renamed as, ADRIAN MAERSK. In 1994 she was converted to a roro-container ship SP5. ERIC G.GIBSON then in 1999 changed to MAERSK ALASKA. Finally JOLLY NERO in 2006.
Hopefully someone will know what model of water desalination plant she has or where this information may be found.
I'm sure that the information will be available for a ship built in 1976 by Blohm and Voss at Steinwerder.
Best of luck with your search.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

readlines said:


> The help in a finding of this information is necessary to me
> The information on those to management characteristics *tretego* mechanics on vessel AXEL MAERSK now Jolly Nero
> . Model of water-desalinating installation. Who that knows the information on *yetomi* _(yet to me?)_to a question if yes that tell or tell where *yeto* _(yet?) _it is possible to read.


I have transliterated the words that were posted in Cyrillic in the western alphabet, hope it helps.


----------



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

tunatownshipwreck said:


> I have transliterated the words that were posted in Cyrillic in the western alphabet, hope it helps.


senks (Smoke)


----------



## readlines (Apr 10, 2008)

Marconi Sahib said:


> I should think that someone in the crew will have knowledge of the AXEL MAERSK or after she was fitted in 1984 with the forepart of and renamed as, ADRIAN MAERSK. In 1994 she was converted to a roro-container ship SP5. ERIC G.GIBSON then in 1999 changed to MAERSK ALASKA. Finally JOLLY NERO in 2006.
> Hopefully someone will know what model of water desalination plant she has or where this information may be found.
> I'm sure that the information will be available for a ship built in 1976 by Blohm and Voss at Steinwerder.
> Best of luck with your search.


senks (K)


----------

